# Shaped cabinet scraper



## tblank (Apr 8, 2010)

Scrapers are a very handy tool when the need calls. On stewmac.com, a guitar building site, has some extra thick ones that are great to use on other projects as well.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting.


----------

